# Is my pup too skinny or normal for his breed?



## dukethetripod

He was emaciated when we got him two months ago but has put on about 15-17 pounds since then but hes alittle over 6 months and only about 38-40 pounds is this normal for the breed or does he still look too skinny? He is growing fairly quickly in height, nearly doubled in height.


----------



## shilorio

my german shepherd is two years old and shes only 50 pounds and suppperrr skinny!!


----------



## BlackPuppy

Rub your hands over his ribs, does it feel like a washboard, or can you feel a covering over the bones? Do his hip bone feel really boney? 

Dogs that age tend to be very boney because they are growing fast. My puppy is 9 months old and when I look at him from the top it looks like there's nothing to him, but I keep a little "meat" on the ribs. 

My neighbor has a poodle mix that really needs more food. It reminds me of a runway model where you can count all the rib bones. (yuk!) But you can't see this dogs bones because of the curly coat. But when I feel the dogs bones it's creepy. The woman is cheap and thinks she already spends too much on dog food.


----------



## dukethetripod

Alittle washboardy on the ribs hip bones stick out and make him look really bony. Lets just say when we go to the dog park I get all the comments on omg hes soooo skinny why arent you feeding him. Ive never owned this breed before so I just dont know if its normal and hes just growing or not.


----------



## Stosh

He looks a little thin but not excessively thin for a pup his age. Mine bother weighed close to 60 at 6 mos but I had a female that weighed 64 as an adult. Like BlackPuppy said, you should feel a covering of meat over his ribs but not see each rib bone. I may have mentioned that you might try making satin balls and feeding them for weight gain. Duke has a lot of catching up to do and he's growing like mad so it will be hard to get him chubby- which you don't want anyway. And with his past he has a lot to make up for.


----------



## Jax08

He's in the gangly period.  I think you've done a nice job of putting weight on him. I would increase his food, especially in the summer when he's getting more exercise. I like to feel ribs and backbone but not see them. Some ppl like to see ribs. As long as they have a waist and you can feel the bones without having to push through a layer of fat then they are just about right.


----------



## ahazra

dukethetripod said:


> He was emaciated when we got him two months ago but has put on about 15-17 pounds since then but hes alittle over 6 months and only about 38-40 pounds is this normal for the breed or does he still look too skinny? He is growing fairly quickly in height, nearly doubled in height.


You will get lots of comments from folks about a puppy that is on the skinny side. I had a skinny GSD puppy too. Bottom line is has your vet checked your puppy for worms, etc ? How is the energy level ? No 2 dogs growth pattern is the same (just like humans I guess). So don't get too bogged down in the details (the devil is in the details). Take a step back and evaluate if your puppy is healthy overall and playful. If that gets a checkmark, then the weight will catch up later.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I know I have to watch my pups and adjust their food a few times in the first few years when they grow and spurt up. 

I want them fit and lean but not boney, so if I'm a little unsure cause they seem just a bit bony (and your dog may be there for me) I'd just increase the mealtime amounts for a month or so (1/2 cup per meal? 1/3 cup?) and see how that goes.

If he's still growing (and he is, right?) I wouldn't hestitate to increase the food and see if that helps.


----------

